# Post Pictures Of Exceptionally Lovely Guitars



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So, like the thread says, post pics of exceptionally nice guitars. This would rule out the standard strat, tele, hollow body, LP, etc. Let's see what you have! I'm thinking something like this or better.

Let's post only custom guitars and not anything mass produced, unless it's been highly modified and looks totally different than when it came out of the factory.


----------



## dillinger4ever (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow ! Want one !


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Bozo is know for his gorgeous sounding flattops but check out his archtop!

http://www.dreamguitars.com/detail/2760-bozo_40th_anniversary_beogard_502005/


----------



## roadman (Jun 24, 2009)

sorry about it's heritage but this to me is all kind of lovely...07 American Deluxe....just got it 3 days ago


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> So, like the thread says, post pics of exceptionally nice guitars. This would rule out the standard strat, tele, hollow body, LP, etc. Let's see what you have! I'm thinking something like this or better.


You were that upset by soemone posting a 'lovely' guitar on HC that you disagreed with that you had to post this thread.

You are unreal.

...and that guitar is ugly...exceptionally ugly.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

can't say I like any of the above.

the tele is standard issue, decent, but fender does a terrible burst compared to Gibson IMHO.

THIS, IMHO, is an exceptionally beautiful guitar.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

blam said:


> can't say I like any of the above. the tele is standard issue, decent, but fender does a terrible burst compared to Gibson IMHO. THIS, IMHO, is an exceptionally beautiful guitar.


Is that the Gibson Dave grohl?I normally agree with you re:fender bursts, I like em better painted, but the one above is pretty sexy.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Diablo said:


> Is that the Gibson Dave grohl?I normally agree with you re:fender bursts, I like em better painted, but the one above is pretty sexy.


indeed it is a DG-335. my dream guitar...


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> So, like the thread says, post pics of exceptionally nice guitars. This would rule out the standard strat, tele, hollow body, LP, etc. Let's see what you have! I'm thinking something like this or better.


Tell me that button thing on the headstock comes off so you can wear it on your shirt...
Workmanship looks great, design not so much.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I always liked the look of the big archtop guitars, like this D'Angelico. Very classy:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

any guitar would look classy with that backdrop


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

rollingdam said:


> any guitar would look classy with that backdrop


Oh Snap! Nicely played. :banana:


Okay, Mister Smarty Pants, how about this one:


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

hummingway said:


> Bozo is know for his gorgeous sounding flattops but check out his archtop!
> 
> http://www.dreamguitars.com/detail/2760-bozo_40th_anniversary_beogard_502005/


Wow, that is very nice, classy nice in my opinion. I'm going to mod my Dean Boca a little more and that gives me some more ideas. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> I always liked the look of the big archtop guitars, like this D'Angelico. Very classy:


That's a beauty.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Oh Snap! Nicely played. :banana:
> 
> 
> Okay, Mister Smarty Pants, how about this one:


D'Aquisto New Yorker?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

BEACHBUM said:


>


I like the final (I assume) choice of knobs for this guitar.

All of the guitars look great.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

You guys should try playing those guitars sometime...who knows? Maybe they sound good too?


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

sorry. mispost


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

greco said:


> I like the final (I assume) choice of knobs for this guitar.
> 
> All of the guitars look great.
> 
> ...



Yep. Dems Da ones. And, thanks for your input. It was very helpful.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

Diablo said:


> You guys should try playing those guitars sometime...who knows? Maybe they sound good too?


I know. Ain't that the truth. But, then that would cut into the making them pretty and taking pictures time.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Well, this is it for me folks - my 82' Tokai............


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I find this guitar exceptionally lovely-


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Is that one yours zontar?
What is it? Lovely is an understatement.

Even the pickguard is sexy!

Plenty of beauties in this thread.


----------



## JHutchins8109 (Jan 12, 2012)

My favourite here is the final image of the Gretch. Always been a fan and that colour of finish looks so nice.
Must sound amazing through the Fender Twin!


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

JHutchins8109 said:


> My favourite here is the final image of the Gretch. Always been a fan and that colour of finish looks so nice.
> Must sound amazing through the Fender Twin!



Thank you and yes it does.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

zontar said:


> I find this guitar exceptionally lovely-


Very nice. I really like the tailpiece.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

zontar said:


> I find this guitar exceptionally lovely-


I have a soft spot for hollow bodies and this is a nice one. I would like to see gold knurled knobs on it or something rather than the plastic ones but it's still classy.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Is that one yours zontar?
> What is it? Lovely is an understatement.
> 
> Even the pickguard is sexy!
> ...


It's mine--it's an Ibanez AF95.
It's midline for the AF series--the 75 is plainer, and while they're nice, they don't have the same feel and sound to my ear.
There have been a variety of models above the AF95, but they cost quite a bit more--although they look nice and play well.
The pickguard is wood as well--so I don't have to have plastic cover up the beautiful grain.

And I agree some beauties in this thread.



hummingway said:


> Very nice. I really like the tailpiece.


The tailpiece is rosewood with shell inlay. I agree it looks quite nice.



Steadfastly said:


> I have a soft spot for hollow bodies and this is a nice one. I would like to see gold knurled knobs on it or something rather than the plastic ones but it's still classy.


I'm partial to speed knobs--so I'm good with them. The current AF95s have Sure Grip II knobs. Similar to speed knobs, but not quite.
This is my most recent purchase--made after I joined here, and parts of the search for it are detailed in older posts.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

Suhr Pro Series S3









1960 Custom Shop re-issue VOS LP


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

northernfan said:


> Suhr Pro Series S3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exceptional? There are thousands of these produced.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

They're exceptionally nice though, I think.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I think that the guitars above are what you asked for.
> You didn't ask for rare or scarce.
> 
> Sheesh.


When there are thousands of anything produced, how could that be exceptional if there is nothing special about them? I'm not trying to be difficult here. I just don't see how something like this is exceptional. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Actually I never thought from the thread title that it referred to regular production guitars, as beautiful as they may be. I was looking forward to seeing some guitars with unique design and beauty that you may never otherwise see in a lifetime.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

To each his own, I guess.

Ha! you caught my post before I changed it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

OK, point taken.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I am not a strat guy but that Suhr is GORGEOUS.


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

Steadfastly said:


> Exceptional? There are thousands of these produced.


I apologize if these don't fit what YOU consider exceptional. My opinion differs.

Oh, and check your information. Given, there are quite a few highly flamed LP's out there but the Suhr guitars are definitely NOT mass produced.


----------



## northernfan (Feb 13, 2009)

Does this qualify?
Pretty ugly I think but it is unique.
I borrowed the pic from another forum.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> So, like the thread says, post pics of exceptionally nice guitars. This would rule out the standard strat, tele, hollow body, LP, etc. Let's see what you have! I'm thinking something like this or better.


 
Hey steadfastly.....I personally love the look of this guitar. I never heard of it before....would love some more info.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Steadfastly said:


> When there are thousands of anything produced, how could that be exceptional if there is nothing special about them? I'm not trying to be difficult here. I just don't see how something like this is exceptional. Regards, Steadfastly


because we, of all people, should know no 2 guitars are exactly the same.

you could take 100 flame/plain/quilted top guitars side by side and every single one will have a unique top which makes some more desirable than others. same goes for fingerboard grain/figuring and varying degrees of darkness.

on the other hand, just because there is only 1 guitar made in that style and color (referring to your original post) it does not make it exceptionally lovely. different and unique, yes.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

northernfan said:


> Does this qualify?
> Pretty ugly I think but it is unique.
> I borrowed the pic from another forum.


See now, that's what I'm talking about! I have never seen a guitar like that and I hope never to do so again. LOL, no, I'm kidding. I may never have a hankering to play one, but what a work of art. Wow. I changed my mind. I want one.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Privy-caster anyone?


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

A couple of my Heritage guitars:



After reading further posts on this topic, I have attemped to remove the pictures of my unexceptional guitars.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

It's really something. The guy has a youtube page http://www.youtube.com/user/GigsCarvedGuitars


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

blueshores_guy said:


> A couple of my Heritage guitars:


Wow, the second pic....stunning!
What's the story on that tail piece?

Thanks for that link hummingway, subscribed.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Wow, the second pic....stunning!


...and it looks like the strings are almost touching the pickups.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> ...and it looks like the strings are almost touching the pickups.


Ya, good eye. That's tight.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Ya, good eye.


I know eh? I walk the walk and talk the talk!! HAHA!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

northernfan said:


> Does this qualify?
> Pretty ugly I think but it is unique.
> I borrowed the pic from another forum.




I majorly diggin' the Giger carvings


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

faracaster's new Bluesmaster:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/46059-new-guitar-day-gustavsson-korina-bluesmaster.html

Pretty damn exceptional.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bluzfish said:


> Actually I never thought from the thread title that it referred to regular production guitars, as beautiful as they may be. I was looking forward to seeing some guitars with unique design and beauty that you may never otherwise see in a lifetime.


I could have been more specific but I left it without specifics on purpose to see what others would post. I was hoping that we wouldn't see any regular nice guitars. However, some people are attached to them because they are "nice". They are, however, not exceptional. Regarding what you would like to see, I agree, that's what I would like to see as well. I'll now edit my OP.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

sulphur said:


> OK, point taken.


Thank you. See post #53.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

northernfan said:


> I apologize if these don't fit what YOU consider exceptional. My opinion differs.
> 
> Oh, and check your information. Given, there are quite a few highly flamed LP's out there but the Suhr guitars are definitely NOT mass produced.


No need to apologize but I appreciate your sentiments. And thank you for correction. I didn't realize it was a Suhr. You might want to read post #53. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Sneaky said:


> Privy-caster anyone?


Now that makes a statement!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, mine's no million dollar prize, but I suppose it's "blingy" enough.

Greco Zemaitis


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

That Hagstrom answers the question I always had about what guitar that was on April Wine's Electric Jewels album....had a thing for that thing since the first time I saw it......sweet!


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Jim DaddyO said:


> That Hagstrom answers the question I always had about what guitar that was on April Wine's Electric Jewels album....had a thing for that thing since the first time I saw it......sweet!


The 'Mother-of-Pearl' fretboard, sparkly-covered front and 'Mother-of-Toilet-Seat' back and even the pick-up styling clearly showed the accordian-building heritage of Hagstrom's early electric designs. To me, it is one of the 'coolest' looking electric guitars ever made.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Alex Csank said:


> The 'Mother-of-Pearl' fretboard, sparkly-covered front and 'Mother-of-Toilet-Seat' back and even the pick-up styling clearly showed the accordian-building heritage of Hagstrom's early electric designs. To me, it is one of the 'coolest' looking electric guitars ever made.


the Electric Jewels

Yup, classic for sure. I always loved the look of the Electric Jewels Guitar.

There was another I remember from around the same period.

It was played by the Stampeders bassist Ronnie King and was a Strat style body finished in chrome with a three on a side peghead similar to the Dean peghead in shape.

He played it for one song, Johnny Lightning".

Very cool looking.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Well, mine's no million dollar prize, but I suppose it's "blingy" enough.
> 
> Greco Zemaitis


Well, maybe not a million but I like it and think it's classy. I am not a lover of LP style guitars but this one appeals very much to me. What pickups are on it?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Alex Csank said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> So, Alex, I take it this is stock from the factory? It's very unique; I don't think I've ever seen this model before. What are the markers made of on the fret board? Is this one of yours?


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> So, Alex, I take it this is stock from the factory? It's very unique; I don't think I've ever seen this model before. What are the markers made of on the fret board? Is this one of yours?


It is exactly as it came from the small Hagstrom factory in Sweden. These were built in small batches between late 1958 and 1963 and were based on the 1957 Les Paul which Albin Hagstrom had bought to use as a template. There were also some badged as 'Goya' for the NY based importer. They all had a clear acrylic laid over a "pearloid-faced" mahogany neck with Stainless steel frets. The bodies were mahogany with a glitter sparkle front covering and a 'pearloid' covered back and sides, as was the fashion for accordions at the time. With the clear acrylic fretboard, wear on the frets was minimal. The markers were just part of the pearloid and were covered by the acrylic material.

I WISH it were mine! This is one of my dream guitars. I almost pulled the trigger on a couple of them, but they were too modified or messed up for my taste. But I'm a patient man...


----------



## Latiator (Jul 18, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, maybe not a million but I like it and think it's classy. I am not a lover of LP style guitars but this one appeals very much to me. What pickups are on it?


X2 I really dig these guitars. The engravings are reminiscent of those in fancy shotguns. I feel it's more of a Nighthawk body style than a Les Paul however. I know the Nighthawk is a derivative of the LP but it's worthy of distinction.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Canadian Breed T-Style.

http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild023.jpg
http://i816.photobucket.com/albums/zz84/brent-gk/Esquirebuild043.jpg


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> Well, maybe not a million but I like it and think it's classy. I am not a lover of LP style guitars but this one appeals very much to me. What pickups are on it?


Thanks. It's a bit of a tuxedo I guess. I have EMG SA's in it. In spite of what some say, they sound great to my ears. They're almost silent in terms of noise and sound smooth and slightly compressed.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latiator said:


> X2 I really dig these guitars. The engravings are reminiscent of those in fancy shotguns. I feel it's more of a Nighthawk body style than a Les Paul however. I know the Nighthawk is a derivative of the LP but it's worthy of distinction.


Well the neck is pretty unreal. It really plays smoothly and sustains very well. This guitar stands up to close scrutiny very nicely. It was well made. I see the similarity between this and the Nighthawks.

There's no maple cap like most Les Pauls so it's a bit lighter, but still balances very well which is pretty much a must for me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Mike, I'm liking your Z also.

Question though. Isn't maple supposed to be a brighter wood?
According to this chart, it's one of the brightest tone woods.

http://www.soundunlimited.co.uk/article_Guitar_Tone_Woods_39.html

Not trying to start anything, just sayin'.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

Budda said:


>


Yup, that is definitely an unusual and exceptional guitar! I don't really like the 'Parker' looks, but they are high-quality and innovative.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I love Parkers!
Had one before and sold it. Damn gas!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Hey Mike, I'm liking your Z also.Question though. Isn't maple supposed to be a brighter wood?According to this chart, it's one of the brightest tone woods.http://www.soundunlimited.co.uk/article_Guitar_Tone_Woods_39.htmlNot trying to start anything, just sayin'.


Yes, I've that about maple.I'm not sure what you're saying though. I said it was lighter, not brighter.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

White Albert Lee wins!


davetcan said:


>


----------



## valriver40 (Oct 22, 2007)

heritage 550 guitar. can not post picture. working on it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Yes, I've that about maple.I'm not sure what you're saying though. I said it was lighter, not brighter.


Ha! Sorry man. Hooked on phonix apparently didn't work for me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Ha! Sorry man. Hooked on phonix apparently didn't work for me.


No worries. I thought maybe I was missing something.With single coils it's plenty bright enough even without the maple.


----------

